# New to classical music - Help!!



## burningfuzzy (Nov 1, 2006)

I have recently purchased a beautiful sounding hi-fi system, and consequently have began to enjoy classical music at a much deeper level. I want to explore it much more thoroughly, however, I have no idea where to start. I love piano, violin, and works/pieces in minor keys. I am not big on full orchestra or compositions in major keys. Can anyone give me some suggestions? The more the better. Thanks - Aaron


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Well, you'll have to clarify a little more. Which period do you enjoy the most: Baroque, Classical, Romantic, Twentieth Century? Which composers are your favorite? I could list plenty of pieces from one composer alone that would satisfy your desire for piano, violin or works/pieces in minor keys.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Listen to Beethoven's 5th symphony. It's got craftsmanship, structure, and genius--everything you could ask for.


----------



## Lynx (Nov 2, 2006)

Tchaikovsky's Symphony number 3 in D major, op. 29 is worth a listen. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that if you see the key denoted by a capital letter is signifies a major key. Those is lower case denote a minor. I'm sure that my new learned friends will put me right if this is incorrect.

Lynne


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

Burningfuzzy

I note you say you don't really want full orchestral pieces, and that's what you've been recommended above. As Hexameron rightly said, you need to be a bit more specific about your preferred periods and composers as there are many possibilities. If you aren't sure, the following are all in minor keys and are among the best.

Solo piano

•	Beethoven Moonlight
•	Beethoven Appasionata
•	Beethoven Pathetique
•	Chopin Piano Sonata in B min
•	Chopin Ballade No 1
•	Liszt Piano Son in B Min
•	Brahms Piano Son 3
•	Rachmaninoff Piano Son 2

Sonata Duos

•	Beethoven Son for Violin & Piano No 9 "Kreutzer"
•	Beethoven Son for Cello & Piano No 2
•	Schubert Son for Arpeggione
•	Brahms Son for Cello & Piano Nos 1 & 3

Chamber

•	Schubert String Quartet 14 "Death and the Maiden"
•	Beethoven String Quartet 14 and 15 (rather heavy but wonderful once you are into chamber)
•	Brahms Piano Quintet
•	Brahms Clarinet Quintet
•	Brahms String Quartet No 1
•	Mozart Quintet K516

As you will see, I've confined the above lists mainly to Romantic works (just one Mozart) because they are the best. There are many others. These should keep you busy for a while!

Topaz


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

*Burningfuzzy*

Where have you got to?

Did you try any of these recommendations?

Topaz


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

Topaz said:


> *Burningfuzzy*
> 
> Where have you got to?
> 
> ...


With all the suggestions he was given, I reckon he will be kept busy for a while LOL


----------

